# Repair tip for Black Widow slingshot please



## CharlieBucket

Hi

I found an old black widow slingshot in working order apart from one of the black plastic sleeves on to which you attach the elastic has come off the metal frame.

There is an obvious groove in the metal for housing a washer or clip of some sort. Can you please tell me where I can get one or how I can fix it. I would really appreciate any help!

Thanks Charlie.


----------



## KawKan

CB,

If it were my slingshot, I would remove the remaining sleeve, and - if necessary - replace the sleeves on both forks with a section of tube.


----------



## Ukprelude

I'm the same, when we were younger we used to take them off altogether

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

Welcome to the forum Charlie .


----------



## Berkshire bred

As has already been said replace it with tube or you can buy tube band sets pre tied from Barnett and they come with a new set of the little black tips though I would not recommend using the bands they have a very high draw weight little stretch and dissapointing power.


----------



## Ukprelude

Berkshire bred said:


> As has already been said replace it with tube or you can buy tube band sets pre tied from Barnett and they come with a new set of the little black tips though I would not recommend using the bands they have a very high draw weight little stretch and dissapointing power.


And their pouches are rock chuckers! Not much good for anything else

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband

Welcome Charlie. Remove the other sleeve, smooth out any nicks and either put a set of tubes on it or better yet, install a set of flats on it. You don't need those sleeves.Have fun!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*You can use vacuum caps from an auto parts store. *


----------



## CharlieBucket

Thank you all so much for your replies and for your warm welcome, Treefork.

I seldom use forums, but when I do, I am always blown away by the speed of response, the detail and the number of responses. No exception here. Thank you so much.

Flatband, when you say install flats, what do you mean please?

Happy New Year to you all.

Charlie


----------



## SimpleShot




----------



## Flatband

Charlie, I do think Nathan at Simple-Shot supplied the perfect "how to" video for you. Go get em Bud!


----------



## CharlieBucket

Simpleshot and Flatband - thank you both very much.

Charlie


----------

